# Nissan Industrial A15 Engine



## aspenedelen (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey everyone I am new to this forum and I need some help please. I own a carpet cleaning company here in South Dakota and my truckmount is a Nissan A15 Industrial engine. My radiator has a pretty decent size leak in it and I am trying to fine a new one but no one on this earth can help me. The manufacturer of my truckmont gave me what I would think to be a ridiculous price for a new one. Does anyone know anyone that would have info on this radiator. The model # is SA d286 it was manufact. Dec. 22 of 04. I would appreciate everyones help with this. Thank you,


----------

